# I spoil my birds



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Why aren't chickadees the state bird?


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

No wonder I've not seen them lately.


----------



## hypox (Jan 23, 2000)

Is that cylinder from Wild Birds Unlimited?


----------



## Albaman (Mar 14, 2014)

You're not alone Steve, I reckon we spend a small fortune every year feeding the birds. Well worth it though just to sit and watch them come to the feeders.


----------



## hypox (Jan 23, 2000)

We spend a ton on the birds as well and think it's money well spent. We had to fence the back yard to keep the deer out.


----------



## buggs (Jan 21, 2011)

Yup, between the birds and the squirrel, I easily drop $100 or so each year - well worth it though.


----------



## finlander (Jan 11, 2007)

To keep the starlings away, I tell myself just put out thistle and sugar water for the hummerz in the summer. But I am still putting out suet and black oil. $100 a year? Man, that seems low for me. Don't think I want to add it up.


----------



## hypox (Jan 23, 2000)

Switch to safflower (from black oil) when the starlings show up. They won't touch safflower seed but cardinals, grosbeaks, chickadees, nuthatches, titmice, and some finches all eat safflower. Probably more birds too but definitely not starlings.


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

I'd eat that.. My birds were nowhere in sight, then a big red tail landed and perched on one of the feeders. Need to take a pic..


----------



## hypox (Jan 23, 2000)

bobberbill said:


> I'd eat that.. My birds were nowhere in sight, then a big red tail landed and perched on one of the feeders. Need to take a pic..


I have a female great horned owl nesting 200 yards from my feeders. She is also nesting about 50 yards behind my wood duck house. The male owl is hanging out about 300 yards from her. He is staying in a pair of tall conifers. They look about 60 feet tall. I think they are Norway's.


----------



## ridgewalker (Jun 24, 2008)

I would second making the chick-a-dee a state bird.


----------



## alex-v (Mar 24, 2005)

I put seed out, mostly a basic mix without any corn, and some extra sunflower seeds. Pigeons would show up. Then I found out why it is called a bird feeder....very few pigeons now. Photo from February 2016.


----------



## finlander (Jan 11, 2007)

I do put out safflowers for da cardinals. I have several that hang around. Cardinals won't feed from a swinging feeder. Mine anyways. Damn starlings watched and learned to spin belly up and larch onto the upside down suet feeder.


----------



## finlander (Jan 11, 2007)

Latch onto the bottom screen of the suet feeder.


----------



## finlander (Jan 11, 2007)

Found a great price on 50 lb of safflower plus free shipping. The web says squirrels don't eat safflower. We'll see. But will the black caps stop coming to my feeder?


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

finlander said:


> Found a great price on 50 lb of safflower plus free shipping. The web says squirrels don't eat safflower. We'll see. But will the black caps stop coming to my feeder?


You should be good. Seed attracts birds such as cardinals, chickadees, titmice and grosbeaks.


----------



## eucman (Jan 24, 2009)

Steve said:


> Why aren't chickadees the state bird?


Why indeed?! I agree..or Kirkland's Warbler!


----------

